# USAAF Supermarine Spitfire



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

part 1


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

part 2


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2010)

damn fine shots....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 16, 2010)

It's odd seeing the Spitfires in US markings.


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Mar 16, 2010)

great clear pics!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 16, 2010)

I agree Wheels. It just doesn't look right with the Star roundel.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2014)

An interesting letter code.


----------



## stona (Nov 20, 2014)

My money is on JK537 for the bottom one 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2014)

It looks like...


----------



## rogerwilko (Nov 20, 2014)

Something odd about the top picture ? Hasn't got the usual volks filter nose but doesn't look standard either.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2014)

The top picture shows a reconnaissance Spitfire PR Mk.XI. The bottom engine cowling of the Spit didn't have anything in common with the Vokes filter. There was a larger oil tank mounted inside. Therefore the cowling was more bulged.


----------



## rochie (Nov 20, 2014)

Beat me to it Master Wojtek !


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2014)

Uhhh.. we criss-crossed posts here Karl. Sorry. 

BTW.. the Spit belonged to the 14th PRS (photo-recce squadron), 7th PRG (photo-recce group), USAAF.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2014)

And another Spitfire PR Mk.XI of the squadron... a source: the Internet.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2014)

Mk Vb 4th FG


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2014)

PO Reade Tilley Eagle Squadron


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 14, 2014)

A lot going on with the second Spitfire in the first post which begs for a lot of questions. 1) standard desert camo with red spinner? B) white 18" QP✪?X 3rd) 6 stars and bars with red surround? Ω) whats going on with the star and bar on the fuselage? Is there a panel removed? ½) newer rudder? and finally, Mk IXe? Thanks in advance for any or all answers.

Geo


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2014)

PO Reade Tilley: Gathering of Eagles Foundation :: Tilley, Reade


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 14, 2014)

> A lot going on with the second Spitfire in the first post which begs for a lot of questions. 1) standard desert camo with red spinner? B) white 18" QP✪?X 3rd) 6 stars and bars with red surround? Ω) whats going on with the star and bar on the fuselage? Is there a panel removed? ½) newer rudder? and finally, Mk IXe? Thanks in advance for any or all answers.



Yep, it's interesting alright; It's a Spit LF.Vc; you can see the clipped wingtips. Taking a look in my trusty copy of Morgan and Shacklady's Spitfire the History and looking at the serial that's visible, its either JK530 or JK537 which Steve mentioned as being the most likely, both of which served with the USAAF. Unfortunately I can't add anything more to the odd markings, but to say it looks like it has had rear fuselage skin repair work done, which might explain the patches. Just forward of the Star 'n Bar looks like a portion of roundel. If the squadron codes are to be believed its an aircraft of the 2nd FS, 52nd FG in the Med, possibly Corsica, Sicily or Tunisia.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks very much Grant. It'll make an interesting model.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2014)

The repair done to the fuselage skin can be noticed in the enlarged part of the shot.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks Wojtek. In the book "Spitfire Camouflage and Markings Pt. 2" it confirms the serial is JK537. It also put the kibosh on modeling this as the aircraft more than likely carried the 2nd F.S. Beagle Squadron insignia, which I had never heard of before.






Geo


----------



## johnbr (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## HBPencil (Nov 8, 2016)

Here's a link with lots of Spitfires in US service: Forums / USAAF / USN Library / American Spitfires - Axis and Allies Paintworks

There's something really odd about the second pic of the 1st post. The serial seems to be JK53? which would make it a Vc yet it is a Vb*. Weird!

* At first I thought the lack of a stub for the outer cannon bay may have made it one of those rare C winged Spits built in the brief period when they were deleted and the leading edge smoothed over, but then I noticed the B wing 60rnd drum on top of the wing and the under-wing bulge made necessary by the drum.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2016)

I think the answer can be found here....










While another reference says...


----------



## HBPencil (Nov 9, 2016)

Cheers for that. Seeing as it's a B wing in that pic I guess at least some of that order were built as Vb as ordered, or presumably the entire 506 - 534 (or 506 - 551) block? Interesting.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2016)

Perhaps the " ordered as Vb but built as Vc" means that the Mk.Vb mainframes were used but the engines and the Vokes filters for Mk.Vc could have been attached to them. At least for a couple of them. So you might be right.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2020)

Original Snapshot Photo AAF 5th SQUADRON 52nd FIGHTER GROUP SPITFIRE Tunisia 103 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2022)

Palermo 1943











Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


Maskingenkendt tekst fra fotokuvert: Italien. Spitfires på flyveplads ved Palermo




samlinger.natmus.dk


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

Upstairs Maid 7th PR Group Spitfire MK.XI














Org. Nose Art Photo: US 7th PR Group Spitfire MK.XI Plane "THE UPSTAIRS MAID"!!! | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2022)

WZ-B 31st Fighter Group Crash Landed; Algeria















Org. Photo: US 31st Fighter Group Spitfire Fighter Plane Crash Landed; Algeria! | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2022)




----------

